# "You must be logged on to the PC as an administrator to install this update"



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

*"You must be logged on to the PC as an administrator to install this update"*

well guess what i am!!!! god i have no idea what to do im the admin and im even trying this in safe mode, what could it be ?!?!?!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: "You must be logged on to the PC as an administrator to install this update"*

Hi

Which update is it, any one in particular or just any Windows ones?


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: "You must be logged on to the PC as an administrator to install this update"*

graphics and sound update directly from manufacuters website (hp)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: "You must be logged on to the PC as an administrator to install this update"*

are you logged on as the actual admin or a user with admin rights


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: "You must be logged on to the PC as an administrator to install this update"*

actual admin


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: "You must be logged on to the PC as an administrator to install this update"*



redsunx said:


> actual admin


Log on as a user with Admin rights then and try.

Using the Admin. account for normal use is quite dangerous.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: "You must be logged on to the PC as an administrator to install this update"*

have you checked hp's faq someone must have run into it before


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: "You must be logged on to the PC as an administrator to install this update"*

I had been reading about windows installers problems for another post where the OP had error messages saying that the "wizard was interrupted" when he was trying to install some softwares. The suggested solution was to enable "Impersonate a Client After Authentication" on your account in the local security policy configuration utility. Do you think this might come in handy here ?
Here's the link about it : http://support.installshield.com/kb/view.asp?articleid=Q111303

I also came upon this registry hack while searching for similar problems : http://www.pctools.com/guides/registry/detail/1145/

Wait for a more knowledgeable tech to confirm those are possible things to try before you do :wink:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

justpassingby said:


> I had been reading about windows installers problems for another post where the OP had error messages saying that the "wizard was interrupted" when he was trying to install some softwares. The suggested solution was to enable "Impersonate a Client After Authentication" on your account in the local security policy configuration utility. Do you think this might come in handy here ?
> Here's the link about it : http://support.installshield.com/kb/view.asp?articleid=Q111303
> 
> Wait for a more knowledgeable tech to confirm those are possible things to try before you do :wink:


It's possible. I had dealt with our workstations experiencing this problem and it turned out to be a random security policy setting (not this though).

But I'm not a more knowledgeable tech to confirm this. :grin:


----------



## greenamerican (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: "You must be logged on to the PC as an administrator to install this update"*

Happened to me just now... It took a couple of minutes but somehow it didn't install to the C:, rather to the I: drive. Don't know why, probably because of the media card readers or something. Just pop your XP Cd back in and reinstall, making sure it will install to the C:.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: "You must be logged on to the PC as an administrator to install this update"*

If the software you are tying to install uses the Windows Installer .msi you will not be able to install it in Safe Mode.You will get that message. Log in as Administrator in Normal Mode and try it again.


----------

